# Konas Chips Chicken jerky - my dogs LOVE it!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

At the last show I went to, there was a 'new' vendor that was selling all natural chicken jerkey that she makes. She had samples out and I grabbed a couple - OMG. Chowder, Mr I don't-want-to-Bait went nuts over it and actually paid attention to me in the ring! I bought a few bags of it and all my dogs love it. 

She started marketing this product when her Pom, Kona, got sick from the china products. Here is her website site

http://konaschips.com/Home.htm

and where you can request free samples
http://konaschips.com/Samples.htm

I really like it for bait because it doesn't smell, isn't messy and the dogs love it. So just thought I'd pass along the info!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for this post Dusty LOVES chicken jerky.

Your the best!  

Daisy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll have to try those!

After training class 2 weeks ago, there was a lady from Primal there and she had the Chicken Nibs treats and Jax went nuts! He usually doesn't go up to new people and he was practically climbing up her leg!

I'm waiting for the place to get them in stock and then I'll buy some! They are small too and organic!

Primal Chicken Nibs


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 29 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660261


> I'll have to try those!
> 
> After training class 2 weeks ago, there was a lady from Primal there and she had the Chicken Nibs treats and Jax went nuts! He usually doesn't go up to new people and he was practically climbing up her leg!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I've heard good things about Primal. Why do they make it so inconvinient to order it though??? 

That's how Chowder was, he went completely nuts over this jerky. I figured there was some similar products out there but I've never fed them the jerky before. I cannot _stand_ stinky, greasy, crumbly bait so this was perfect. Except I had to make sure the pieces were small enough because Chowder gobbles them down so quickly


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for mentioning Kona Chips. There story is amazing and very eye opening. I have been using what I thought was chicken jerky that was 100% natural and made in the US. The website sent from Kona is shocking I would have never known if not for your post. Thank you http://laciessite.org/

[attachment=44864:sleeping_angel.JPG]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you for the information. This sounds like a great_ SAFE_ treat. Sadly there are not enough of them for our babies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I need to make another order - it makes a great bait!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My bag of Kona's Chips arrived today and I gotta say this is a wonderful treat. They're big but easy to break off, they don't smell and best of all everyone loves them, even Tanner.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Dec 16 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690594


> My bag of Kona's Chips arrived today and I gotta say this is a wonderful treat. They're big but easy to break off, they don't smell and best of all everyone loves them, even Tanner.[/B]


Yes, the non smell thing is fantastic. Makes a great bait for the ring!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

We got our free sample yesterday and MIA loved them. Bleu cant have them becuase of his allergies and that made me feel bad so I gave him a different treat...but Im definately going to order more.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We just finished our first order this week. Will have to order more because all of my dogs loved them


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just sent a request to try them. Daisy loves chicken jerky but has not had any since the scare. I know she will go nuts when these come in.  Thank you for posting about this company.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We got our sample yesterday; the kids loved them. Axel even growled at the cat when he got too close to his piece!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698668


> We got our sample yesterday; the kids loved them. Axel even growled at the cat when he got too close to his piece![/B]


I have to hide the bags from my cats. In the middle of the night, mysteriously there are HUGE holes that appear in the bag....

Glad your kids like them! I need to order some more also..


----------

